# Sugar and Spice and everything nice



## heartandsoap (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted to make a soap for girls. This is GM MP with Clear and the FO is Plumberry Spice....for my nieces. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Jan 31, 2011)

That is fun and beautiful!  They will love it!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 31, 2011)

That has got to be one of the girliest soaps I've ever seen. that is so pretty


----------



## KD (Jan 31, 2011)

*girly soap*

I LOVE it - so pretty and girly!  Beautiful job on the photo shoot too!


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the embeds - really cute soap! My daughter would LOVE these


----------



## tomara (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are too cute.  I am sure they will love them


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2011)

I love those - they are very nice.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are so pretty!  They will love them for sure


----------



## Relle (Jan 31, 2011)

They will love having a bath with that beautiful soap.  Aunty will be in the good books.

Relle.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you ladies  They are getting it for Valentines.


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 31, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Sibi (Jan 31, 2011)

So pretty and oh so girly, they'll love it!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 1, 2011)

So Pretty!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 1, 2011)

So beautiful :0)


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 1, 2011)

How beautiful!  The perfect girlie soap.


----------



## Microdot (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are darling, uber feminine!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 1, 2011)

Love those girly swirly soapies!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are darling!


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## llineb (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are soooo pretty! Great colors!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 5, 2011)

Very girlie and I love them.  :wink:


----------



## Acme (Feb 5, 2011)

You did a great job!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 10, 2011)

What everybody else said!  They are awesome.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks like great girlie soap ... bet loads of big girls will love it also!


----------

